# Welche kbps bei Mp3s?



## DJBIGBOSS (15. Februar 2003)

Ich möchte meine Mp3s auf ein gleiche Bitrate bringen... was würdet ihr mir empfehlen? 128, 160 oder 192 kbps
Nehme ich am besten dafür den "MusicConverter" oder gibt es dafür bessere Progs?


----------



## ronin (21. Februar 2003)

128 ist Standard und gut so.
192 brauchst du eigentlich nur, wenn du mehr Details brauchst die sehr dicht an die Hörgrenze kommen. Denn einen effektiven Hörunterschied hast du bei den verschiedenen Raten nicht.


Problem 2: no idea!


----------



## CrocodileHunter (26. Februar 2003)

*Codierung*

Hey, 

im Normalfall codiere ich auch alle auf 128 kbps. Aber manche Cd´s sind scheins sehr leise aufgenommen. Da wandle ich alles in 192 kbps um. Der Rest würde nur unnötig Platz auf der Festplatte wegnehmen.

Croc


----------



## mastercpp (17. April 2003)

Ich verwende immer eine Qualität von 160kbps.
Bei klassischer Musik würde ich allerdings zu höheren Bitraten raten.
Als Encoder würde ich einen Encoder wählen, der Lame verwendet.
RazorLame würde sich da anbieten.


----------

